# Streamed shows stuck in Deleted Shows?



## ddonohue (Dec 7, 2003)

Wondering if anyone else has seen this - I was irritated to find some recordings got deleted yesterday to make room for a long HD recording I scheduled. The irritation was because prior to scheduling it, I checked and verified that there was well over enough space in my deleted recordings folder to accommodate the new show.

Well, trying to figure out why this happened, I looked in the folder and lo and behold there were hours of HD recordings there that had NOT been permanently deleted to make room. Instead TiVo deleted recordings in My Shows that I hadn't watched yet.

When I tried to permanently delete them manually, they refused to budge. I guess that's why the "live" recordings had to go.

I would have just chalked this up to "one of those odd TiVo things" (OTOTT), but then I realized the common denominator - all the shows that were stuck in Deleted Shows and couldn't be removed had been watched and deleted from my iPad! Streamed, not downloaded. Other shows that were chronologically between the stuck shows but had not been watched with the TiVo app got deleted automatically without a problem.

I could, BTW, recover the shows, or re-delete them, but couldn't permanently remove them. A reboot fixed it, but what gives? Thought someone should know about this, since I couldn't find it mentioned anywhere.

This was on an original Premiere.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's very interesting. I too have had the "undeletable items" issue lately, but have NOT connected it with anything I had watched on my iPad. (I'm suspecting it's not related *FOR ME*, since I'm pretty sure I would have noticed this connection, since I watch the same batch of shows on the iPad.)

I suggest you call up Tivo and tell them this, and/or contact Margret on twitter or email.. If this is a reproducible bug, it's an important one to fix.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Might just need to reboot the TiVo. Sometimes a reboot fixes all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Might just need to reboot the TiVo. Sometimes a reboot fixes all.


DID YOU READ THE THREAD? Apparently no.

Yes, that fixed it. But that should NOT be necessary. People put up with buggy stuff (cough Windows cough) far too much.

ESPECIALLY something that is a "dedicated" fewer-function computer like a Tivo should work properly without having to be rebooted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It was late, I must have skimmed over that part. 

However as a software developer I know how hard it is to track down every single bug in your code. We just released a new version of VideoReDo and some of the changes we made like 6 months ago, and that have been "tested" by thousands of users in our beta versions, had bugs that were only brought to light once we released an official build and our entire install base was upgraded. The point is things slip through the cracks, even when you have vigorous beta testing, that's just how it is with software.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, I also _slightly_ backtrack on what I said earlier. The show that I had stuck in Recently Deleted today was "The Following", which I definitely transferred to my iPad mini earlier this week and deleted from the iPad mini.

That might be related too -- what shows you tell to delete over the network.


----------



## ddonohue (Dec 7, 2003)

Just an update. Had yet another example of this today. Streamed a one hour HD show from my Premiere to my iPad, hit "done" when it was complete, then deleted if from TiVo using the iPad app. Since I now know to check these things, I later went into Recently Deleted and tried to permanently delete the show, but it wouldn't budge. Had to restart TiVo, then I could do it (from TiVo). This is about the fourth time I've had to do this, and the first time there were a bunch of recordings stuck. All had been deleted using the App. It seems readily reproducible. I've seen similar "stuck" behavior in the past on my Series 2 with canceled transfers, but it was rare. Seems like a very similar problem in which TiVo thinks the file is still in use.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

*for me* it has happened only sporadically.

PLEASE go to Tivo's site and report it on their forum, and post a link here. I'll sign up there and read the thread/comment in it too.

It sounds like you have a MUCH more reproducible case than I do.


----------

